# bug in genkernel-3.4.0-r1 when using bios/fake/software-raid

## roog

Hi all,

Appearantly, there seems to be a bug with genkernel-3.4.0-r1 when you're using a bios/fake/software-raid configuration. In order to access these raid devices during boot, an initrd is needed, which can be created using genkernel. As my previously working initrd image was somehow broken, I needed to create a new one. Since my last initrd compilation genkernel-3.4.0-r1 was marked stable, which now uses mdev as a udev replacement. Using this version of genkernel however, resulted in an initrd that was unable to access or even create the proper block devices for my raid configuration. The boot process would halt after the following messages:

```
[snip]

>> Activating mdev... 

>> Activating Device-Mapper raid(s)... 

>> Determining root device...

>> The root block device is unspecified or not detected 

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell... 

boot() ::
```

Even entering a shell and executing dmraid -ay would not create the proper devices (/dev/mapper/isw_blah in my case). Reverting back to genkernel 3.3.11d, which uses udev, solved my problem.

Could someone please verify that it is indeed mdev that is broken with respect to raid configurations and should I file a bug?

Thanks,

RoogLast edited by roog on Fri Aug 04, 2006 9:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PsichoD

Yep, switching back to genkernel 3.3.11d fixes the fakeraid problem.

Thanks for the tip Roog, I've spent a few hours trying to figure this out.

----------

## genfive

yup. same problem here.

----------

## roog

Ok, then I guess a bug should be filed. I have no experience with this whatsoever, so is anyone else willing to do this?

----------

## genfive

I dont mind doing it, however, I don't know the full-extent of the problem.  On my machine, it gives a slightly different message, and also complains about mdev not found...

----------

## genfive

Since I am not using raid, it is working for me now after I changed some kernel settings...  the trouble is, I don't remember exactly what I changed. It was something in the SCSI... (could be SCSI disk support, even though I don't have SCSI, but need it for USB storage, cannot be 100% certain) which I changed from being kernel support to module...

----------

## richard.scott

I found that my system could boot with a kernel made from hardened-sources-2.6.14-r8 and genkernel-3.1.1d with the CONFIG_MD_* options compiled as a module. Which is odd as I thought I'd compiled them in as static   :Shocked: 

Anyhow, with the new genkernel 3.4.0 I've found that I have to have them compiled in as static.

It's not a prob....just a bit odd  :Wink: 

I do however get the following error while booting now:

```
/init: 216: mdev: not found
```

----------

## sibov

Thanks for the hint!!!

Downgrade to genkernel-3.3.11d solve my issue too.

 :Wink: 

----------

